# Why are my fry soo small?!



## bettafishlover101 (Jul 24, 2012)

They're 10 weeks (around) and most are not even an inch long yet and no color (barely). When I see others, usually they're almost full grown with color. It's like they havn't even grown!

Theres about 20 or so in a 10 gallon, heated, filtered, the works. I feed them atisons betta starter, microworms, and just recently fed them frozen blood worms (cut up).. 

So, Why are my fry so small?!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

How often do you do water changes?


----------



## bettafishlover101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Every 1-2 weeks, I'll change out 30-50% of the water. & readd salt, declhorinator, easybalance, and startzyme... And I throw in a few new IAL


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well there's the problem.

Fry excrete a Growth Stunting hormone so that it's other competitors won't out grow them. On a fry tank you need to be doing at least a 50% every other day if not at least every day.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

50% water change everyday is necessary for faster growth. More food helps also. Feed more across the day, not all at one time of course.


----------



## bettafishlover101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Are they stunted? If I start doing daily water changes will they grow again?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Fry will eat every 3-4 hours so about 4-5 meals a day will help them.

EDIT: yes they should start growing again after a while. It will take another few weeks though.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have 3 4-5 month olds that are only 1/3" because they were stunted so bad, so make sure tht you keep up on w/c's. I didn't see them when I moved everyone else into the grow out and they got left in the breeder with some Endlers so they were fed, but didn't get the amt of water changes they should have...there is extremely slow growth on them now even though I do a 50% change o. Their 10 gallon every 3 days.


----------



## bettafishlover101 (Jul 24, 2012)

At what age should you start doing 50% water changes?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Once they're born and free swimming. You'd need to start right away and not stop until they are out of the grow out tank or you've sold them/whatever you plan to do with them.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yup! 
By the time they have been free swimming for 4 days they need to have had their first 50%. Then every day there after.

Before day 5 they should have a bit of water added each day too. Like a cup every 4-6 hours or whenever you are able to do.


----------



## bettafishlover101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh thanks! For the first two weeks I was adding water and cleaning anything dirty out of the tank. I've been doing three 50% water changes today, and took the rest of the fry into new fresh water. And I've been feeding them 4 times a day from now on, thanks so much!

When theyre little (first 2 weeks) how do I put freshwater without stirring then up? Or will they be okay?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just pour a cup in at a time a bit slowly and put your hand in the flow to break it up a little


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes wc is the main problem. I suggest 60 -70% per day after week 1 to week 12 or until jarred with a 10g. Also this allows you to feed heavy during this time. Do not gut stuff them or you will see sbd pop up in your fry. This is why frequency of feeding is key because fry can digest food at a high rate. In weeks 2-6 I like to feed 5-8 meals everyday. New hatch bbs with a hufa supplement works well and at about 4 weeks to introduce a good juvi pellet like nls grow to the variety of frozen food now in the diet. Live food in first 6 weeks is very important.


----------

